# Should a Maltese have a "defined waist"?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I emailed my breeder with a concern over Winnie's weight (9.5lbs) and sent her several pics. The breeder responded that "yes, she should because she looks like a little barrel with no defined waist". Winnie is quite long at 12.5" but I can easily feel her ribs. Her belly is not protruberant either. My breeders "biggest dog" weighs 7.5 lbs, but she is 2 inches shorter than Winnie! We won't have a vet appointment until April so I don't have his current opinion.
Has anyone ever heard of a Maltese having a defined waist?
thanks


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have never heard of a "defined waist" on a maltese. But, I am no expert either...

I think Winnie looks adorable regardless, and I personally think I would wait for your vets opinion.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know about the waist thing - but this is what i found on weight in general.

Evaluating your dog's weight http://www.placervillevet.com/canine%20body%20condition.htm

How skinny is "pretty skinny"? How heavy is "not as thin as he should be"? The Purina body condition system provides a uniform way to describe a pet's weight, from "emaciated" to "grossly obese"

1. EMACIATED
Ribs, lumbar vertebrae, pelvic bones and all bony prominences evident form a distance. No discernable body fat. Obvious loss of muscle mass.
2. VERY THIN
Ribs, lumbar vertebrae and pelvic bones easily visible. No palpable fat. Some evidence of other bony prominence. Minimal loss of muscle mass
3. THIN
Ribs easily palpated and may be visible with no palpable fat. Tops of lumbar vertebrae visible. Pelvic bones becoming prominent. Obvious waist and abdominal tuck
4. UNDERWEIGHT
Ribs easily palpable, with minimal fat covering. Waist easily noted, viewed form above. Abdominal tuck evident.
5. IDEAL
Ribs palpable without excess fat covering. Waist observed behind ribs when viewed from above. Abdomen tucked when viewed from the side.
6. OVERWEIGHT 
Ribs palpable with slight excess fat covering. Waist is discernable viewed from above but is not prominent. Abdominal tuck apparent.
7. HEAVY
Ribs palpable with difficulty, heavy fat cover. Noticeable fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail. Waist absent or barely visible. Abdominal tuck may be absent.
8. OBESE 
Ribs not palpable under heavy fat cover, or palpable only with significant pressure. Heavy fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail. Waist absent. No abdominal tuck. Obvious abdominal distension may be present. 
9. GROSSLY OBESE


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

I would see what the vet says... She looks adorable, I wouldn't worry too much about it unless the vet says that she is grossly obese or something!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would check with the vet. At one point, Tango was a little over 9lbs. and the vet was fine with it. Tango seemed to loose weight when I changed his food and got Tillie. I guess he gets more exercise with Tillie around.  He now weighs a little over 8 lbs.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I would check with the vet. At one point, Tango was a little over 9lbs. and the vet was fine with it. Tango seemed to loose weight when I changed his food and got Tillie. I guess he gets more exercise with Tillie around.  He now weighs a little over 8 lbs.[/B]


Same with Ollie! He got pretty chunky as a puppy (the "barrel" look) and was over 9 lbs but when I got him off puppy food and he was old enough for us to walk regularly, he lost weight. Last time he was weighed he was around 8 1/2. Supposedly his parents were in the 6-7 lb range, but I never saw them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, they do have a waist. It's hard to explain exactly. When you look at her from above there should be sort of an indentation close to the back legs. My first Malt, Rosebud, got a little overweight for a while due to a thyroid problem and her butt got large and rounded. I found some charts online but they weren't all that great. If I see something useful, I'll post it for you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, your dog should have an indentation at their waist. The best time to look is when they are wet for a bath. 

Maltese do tend to have a cobby build, but you should still be able to note some waist.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I found these online. It's also posted at my vet's office!! 

I always check while Jax is in the bath.

Dog Weight Chart

Another Weight Chart


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. Mandy, those charts were very helpful, thanks! Looks like Winnie is a tad overweight although she has a promininent abd tuck. Guess I better break the news to her that treats won't be given out as freely anymore


----------

